# pre-ordering next year's skis



## yeggous (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone pre-ordered next year's skis in the spring for delivery in the fall? I imagine that I should be able to get a discount this way given that the ski shop and just throw the skis on top of their regular order. What type of discount should I expect?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2014)

None - next years gear will be in the greatest demand at the start of the season, and the shop knows that if you want a "hot" next years ski that if you don't buy that model/length at their "regular" price that someone else will


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think that works. They won't throw your order on top of their regular order, they will consider you an anxious first sale from their regular order.  This seems like the best way to pay a premium for skis.  

On the other hand, buying last year's model....


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 16, 2014)

I dont see that gaining you a deal unless it is at a shop were you are a very well known customer and spend a bunch of $. 
Why would a shop give away their profit? Its obviously something you really want.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishka (Mar 17, 2014)

IIRC Some ski makers,On3p for example, do have preorder/ presale with discount


----------



## yeggous (Mar 17, 2014)

Just got a response from the shop that hosted the demo day. Their offer:
If you come in by March 31, I can add your skis to our next year's order.  You will save 20-35% off the retail price of NEXT YEAR'S ski if you purchase now and take delivery in the fall.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2014)

yeggous said:


> Just got a response from the shop that hosted the demo day. Their offer:
> If you come in by March 31, I can add your skis to our next year's order.  You will save 20-35% off the retail price of NEXT YEAR'S ski if you purchase now and take delivery in the fall.



Basically put in ski shop lingo, they get your $$ now and then will sell them to you for whatever they're selling that ski for to walk up customers during their Columbus Day Weekend sale ;-)

Not quite sure that any shop actually sells a ski for full MSRP anymore!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 17, 2014)

A better deal is to figure out a ski that you really want that is available this year and will only have the topsheet graphics updates for next years model and buy during the shop's end of season blow out sales.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 17, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I dont see that gaining you a deal unless it is at a shop were you are a very well known customer and spend a bunch of $.
> Why would a shop give away their profit? Its obviously something you really want.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


I have ordered twice in fall for a current or new model that I wanted and was treated fair. about 25% off, I would ask at the shop that you trade with , the worst that can happen they say no deals.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 18, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> A better deal is to figure out a ski that you really want that is available this year and will only have the topsheet graphics updates for next years model and buy during the shop's end of season blow out sales.




This. Hedge and wait until July...you'll really get a discount.


----------



## SandwichTech (Apr 3, 2014)

Lots of indie brands offer this as it allows us to fill-in summer production runs and predict volume better.


----------

